# Seedbay?



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been looking at this seedbay auction site for a while now, but scared to order and getting ripped off on bullshit seeds.
I am very curious on some of the strains that have been crossed on it.
Has anyone ordered from there with any success as far as good seeds and delivering what they say they are selling?


----------

